# Free Ripcord Code Red Arrow rest



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Anybody have a use for a used but in good condition Ripcord Code Red arrow rest?

I replaced it with a QAD rest that I could more easily micro-adjust. The old rest is in fine working order.

Steve


----------

